# FOUND! maltese lost for long time.



## The guardian (Oct 18, 2012)

THis poor little girl looks like she has been gone from home for a loooong time.

My wife found this little white dog sitting in the middle of a country road before sunrise, it was as the little girl said enough is enough, I cant do this any longer please just run me over. :angry:

Being dog people, she brought her home. The poor thing looks awful, fithly, tired, hungry and exusted. we have bathed her, given her flea & tick stuff, de worming meds. the vet cut her long nails as they were curled up into her pads on her little feet.

The worst part? her teeth appear to be horrible. not sure what to do with her, we love her but we have two very large dogs that have been nice to this point. any ideas?

This maltese has been lost for many years, so anyone who has lost one may want to help this girl.

Thanks for any help. if I decide to give her a home, maybe I could get a little help with her vet bills, donations sent right to the vet.


----------



## The guardian (Oct 18, 2012)

her photo.B)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am happy that you and your wife have taken this little angel in out of the weather. I don't think she has been lost for years or else her hair would be a matted tangled hard helmet mess. As far her nails, maybe she belongs to an elderly person who did not know how to clip them. This is sad, but I think she does belong to someone. Have you contacted someone who might be able to advertise that she has been found? I hope her owner turns up to claim her. Best wishes.........


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

A Malt can look pretty scruffy in a fairly short time...although the nails were overgrown. When you took her to the vet did they check for a micro-chip? I suggest you put out some ads to try to find her owner. If you have no luck, you should contact a rescue group in your area. The American Maltese Association may have a rescue worker near you. 

Thank you from all dog lovers for taking her in and taking her to the vet.


----------



## The guardian (Oct 18, 2012)

This is after a long bath and brushing, all day saturday. Her teeth are rotten which makes her breath smell like death, she was matted very bad, so bad a brush would not go through. 

If this dog has been missing for only a short time, I will not return her to this owner. very negleted if that is the case


----------



## The guardian (Oct 18, 2012)

no chip


----------



## The guardian (Oct 18, 2012)

no collar either, we have placed adds, looked through the records at the shelter. searched the adds, responded to adds. no luck.

the condition this dog is in is horrible. her teeth are so bad she can't eat solid food, she makes a fit when placed in front of her.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't believe you can ask for donations on SM without getting it cleared by an admin first. :thumbsup:

Please contact a reputable rescue group that is involved with maltese so that nobody has to worry about being scammed if they want to donate and so that she has the best chance of being matched up with the best home for her. It's really in the best interest of this little dog. 

Like here's the American Maltese Association Rescue group: American Maltese Association Rescue

There are plenty of others of course, Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, Northcentral Maltese Rescue, etc., but I believe some of them would depend on your location. I'm sure SM'ers could help direct you to one that would help this little girl if we knew which state you're located in. (Being in Canada, I know only a little about them.)


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Where are you located ? If you cannot keep her, the best thing to do is surrender her to a Maltese Rescue Group. They will take care of her medical needs before placing her in a forever home.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Aarianne said:


> I don't believe you can ask for donations on SM without getting it cleared by an admin first. :thumbsup:
> 
> Please contact a reputable rescue group that is involved with maltese so that nobody has to worry about being scammed if they want to donate and so that she has the best chance of being matched up with the best home for her. It's really in the best interest of this little dog.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

There are Maltese rescue groups all over the country. You don't say where you live but you can check with the American Maltese Association to find one near you. A lot of these groups rescue from the shelters and if someone lost her they might start with one of these groups to find her. My Cassie had awful teeth but was too sick to go under anesthesia for a cleaning. We put her on an anarobe antibiotic to compensate.


----------



## The guardian (Oct 18, 2012)

sorry, was not trying to scam anyone, hence the donate to vet thing. I have sent emails to rescues, no response, there is your scam.

I did not know the rules but care little about them if they prohibit me from helping this little thing. If I must fit the bill for the little dog, I will because the good lord placed him in our care.

sorry to hassel anyone of you and your beautiful bowed laden maltese, this little girl has endured the worst.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

She looks like a sweet girl I'm glad you found her and took her in I think it's very sweet what you and your wife are doing. I'm sorry no rescue groups contacted you back. I do hope that everything works out well for the sweet baby and she is very lucky to have found you on the road that day! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

May I gently remind you that many of our bow-laden Maltese were rescues in horrible shape? You have to remember that the internet is anonymous and thus many times goodhearted people do get taken advantage of. No one is suggesting you are, just that as good stewards, we need to be careful. Some excellent suggestions have been given, and I hope you keep us informed of this darling fluff's situation. Bless you for taking her in and caring for her.

By the way, my Tiffany has always had horrendous teeth and has been coddled and given the best veterinary care since the day we got her at 12 weeks of age.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

If you really want to help the dog, it's best to keep your cool and make sure you're trying to contact the right rescue groups.

Have you tried contacting AMAR--the one I linked above or any other maltese-specific rescues? 

If you'd tell us which state you're located in we could help get the ball rolling for you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

You certainly sound as though you and very caring people and have tried to locate Rescue Organizations. However, perhaps instead of emailing rescue organizations, a phone call might help to one or more that you have tried to contact. You have come to the right place in seeking help with your dilema since those on this Forum are the most caring people that I have found. No one here is out to offend anyone, but truly have their best interests at heart.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

If you post your *city and state* there are many here who I know would be happy to help you find the pup a placement in a rescue (fostered in real homes) or even someone who could foster themselves...


----------



## The guardian (Oct 18, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> If you post your *city and state* there are many here who I know would be happy to help you find the pup a placement in a rescue (fostered in real homes) or even someone who could foster themselves...


That would be aewsome!:chili:

Fort Wayne, Indiana


----------



## The guardian (Oct 18, 2012)

This is a great dog, no house accidents, a few in the garage at first. plays well with others, my 160lb giant malmute and 60lb samoyed are her friends, one of the cats and the maltese are on speaking terms, the other cat is a little freaked out but thats just the cat.

a very good little dog, I just want to help her find a home, before I fall in love with her


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you think she has been spayed? I ask only because it can give us a clue to her former life. More and more unscrupulous breeders are dumping their dogs. If she has bigger nipples she has been used for breeding.


----------



## The guardian (Oct 18, 2012)

we think she has been spayed


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The guardian said:


> This is a great dog, no house accidents, a few in the garage at first. plays well with others, my 160lb giant malmute and 60lb samoyed are her friends, one of the cats and the maltese are on speaking terms, the other cat is a little freaked out but thats just the cat.
> 
> *a very good little dog, I just want to help her find a home, before I fall in love with her*


:wub: It is hard not to fall in love with a little Maltese. :wub:

Not sure, but North Central Maltese Rescue might be the closest to you. Their phone # 262-633-9371
Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc.
Surrendering a Maltese
Call Mary Palmer. If she can help you she will. Don't send an e-mail. Call.


----------



## The guardian (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## The guardian (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Have I missed the post stating where you are located??? If we can help we will. Please go on line and fill out a surrender form and it will come to me and see if we can get a foster home to take her. Thanks so much for helping this sweet girl. It sounds like she came from a bad home. A Maltese would have a hard to living on its own for very long. They are also prime food for the prey animals.
American Maltese Association Rescue


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The guardian said:


> sorry, was not trying to scam anyone, hence the donate to vet thing. I have sent emails to rescues, no response, there is your scam.
> 
> I did not know the rules but care little about them if they prohibit me from helping this little thing. If I must fit the bill for the little dog, I will because the good lord placed him in our care.
> 
> sorry to hassel anyone of you and your beautiful bowed laden maltese, this little girl has endured the worst.


I had a list of places people can get help in paying for some of major vet bills,I gotta pour through my old emails that I filed...

I didnt' know about them when I took in two rescues that were really sick from rotten teeth,so much so the teeth were actually poisoning them... It can be expensive, the ones I rescued cost me over $1000 the first week, ouch.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Found it!

Organizations that help with vet bills - Feline Diabetes

Home

The Mosby Foundation

Web Page Under Construction

What We Do

???????

*IMOM* Funding for veterinary assistance in life-threatening emergencies 
*United Animal Nations (UAN), LifeLine Grant Program* The LifeLine Grant Program provides funding to Good Samaritans, animal rescuers, non-profit organizations and pet owners to help them care for animals in life-threatening situations. 
*Help-A-Pet* Eligible to physically and mentally challenged individuals, senior citizens, and children of the working poor. 
*Pets Are Wonderful Support (PAWS)* Assistance for comprehensive needs of companion animals for low-income persons with HIV/AIDS and other disabling illnesses, as well as senior citizens. 
*The Pet Fund* Eligible to owners of domestic animals, who cannot afford veterinary care 
*Brown Dog Foundation* Funding for life-threatening cases (sometimes limited to Tennessee residents) 
*Ashley's Angel Fund* Monetary assistance for veterinary care to dog owners whose pet is facing a life-threatening condition 
*Zach Memorial Fund (Canine Cancer, via Ashley's Angel Fund)* Monetary assistance for canine cancer treatments 
*Canine Cancer Awareness* Monetary assistance for canine cancer treatments 
*The Magic Bullet Fund (Canine Cancer)* Monetary assistance for canine cancer treatments 
*American Animal Hospital Association (AAHA) Helping Pets Fund* Fundraising and grants for needed veterinary treatments 
*Angels4Animals, Program Guardian Angel* A program of Inner Voice Community Services, provides assistance to pet owners in need for veterinary care 
*God's Creatures Ministry Veterinarian Charity* Monetary assistance for veterinary care to dog owners in need 

*CareCredit* Medical loans, available at many veterinary clinics, offering short term, interest-free payment plans 

*CorgiAid* Provides financial assistance to owners and rescuers of corgis and corgi mixes for veterinary care
*LabMed* Provides financial aid to injured or ill rescued labs
*Labrador Life Line* Assist eligible Labs, owned or in rescue, with medical treatment, transportation needs, boarding costs, or other special needs that will enable the Lab to find a home and to live out its life surrounded by people who love it
*Labrador Harbor* Provides charitable funds to owners or rescues that directly benefit the immediate physical well-being of Labrador Retrievers
*Pit Bull Rescue Central* Provide medical treatment to needy Pit Bulls within certain guidelines
*Special Needs Dobermans* Provide assistance to eligible Doberman owners and rescuers
*WestieMed, Inc.* Distribute financial aid to owners of injured or ill rescue Westies
*Mercy Crusade* 
P.O. Box 3265, Van Nuys, CA 91407 
(818) 597-2926 / (805) 520-0734 / FAX: (818) 597-3490 
Financial help with spay/neuter, vet bills. E-mail: [email protected] 

*In Memory of Magic (IMOM)* is dedicated to insuring that no companion animal has to be euthanized simply because their caretaker is financially challenged. 
http://www.imom.org 
IMOM, Inc 
PO Box 282 
Cheltenham, MD 20623 
Phone (866)-230-2164 Fax (301)-599-1852 

*United Animal Nations* established the LifeLine fund in 1997 to aid companion animals in times of life-threatening emergencies when their caregivers, with low or no incomes, are unable to afford the entire cost of treatment. 
http://uan.org/lifeline/index.html 
United Animal Nations 
P.O. Box 188890 
Sacramento, California 95818 
Telephone: (916) 429 2457 fax: (916) 429 2456 
LifeLine Fund - http://www.uan.org/index.cfm?navid=28 

*Help-A-Pet* is a nonprofit organization, which provides financial assistance for the medical care of pets whose guardians are unable to afford the expense 
http://www.help-a-pet.org/home..html 
Help-A-Pet 
P. O. Box 244 
Hinsdale, Illinois 60521 
Telephone: (630) 986-9504 fax: (630) 986-9141 

*Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance Programs* provides financial assistance for emergency medical care for cats. 
http://www.fveap.org/sys-tmpl/door/ 
FVEAP 
1641 Elizabeth Lane 
Yuba City, CA 95993 
Fax: 888-301-4264 

*American Animal Hospital Association* 
http://www.aahahelpingpets.org/home/ 
"The heartbreak happens all too often ? a pet owner is unable to afford treatment and their sick or injured companion animal pays the price. If the owner is elderly, disabled or on a fixed income, the cost of care may be too much of a stretch for their pocketbook. Perhaps they have been victimized by crime, property loss or a job layoff and are experiencing a temporary financial hardship making it 
too difficult to afford pet care. And some animals, brought to clinics by Good Samaritans, don't have an owner to pay for treatment. Whatever the situation, the fact remains the same: When sick or injured animals are unable to receive veterinary care, they suffer. Through the AAHA Helping Pets Fund, veterinary care is possible for sick or injured pets even if they have been abandoned or if their owner is experiencing financial hardship." 

*Angels 4 Animals *
www.Angels4Animals.org 
"Angels4Animals, a non-profit organization and a program of Inner Voice Community Services, has a mission to serve as the guardian angel of animals whose caretakers find themselves in difficult financial situations. At Angels4Animals we believe that animal owners should not have to say goodbye to the animals that they love. Our work is accomplished in conjunction with veterinary clinics across the country, eager to assist as many animals, and their owners, as possible. Our services range from financial aid to complete treatment to those pets and pet owners in need." 

*Care Credit* 
www.carecredit.com 
A credit card company for health care, including veterinary care. 
"CareCredit, the leader in patient/client financing, has helped more than 3 million patients/clients get the treatment or procedures they needed and wanted. With a comprehensive range of plan options, for treatment or procedure fees from $1 to over $25,000, we offer a plan and a low monthly payment to fit comfortably into almost every budget." 


*The Pet Fund *
http://thepetfund.com/ 
"The Pet Fund is a registered 501(c)3 nonprofit association that provides financial assistance to owners of domestic animals who need urgent veterinary care. Often animals are put down or suffer 
needlessly because their owners cannot afford expensive surgery or emergency vet visits. Companion animal owners must often make the difficult decision to put an animal down or neglect urgent medical needs because of the costs involved. The purpose of the Pet Fund is to work towards a future where decisions about companion animal medical care need never be made on the basis of cost." 

*UK Assistance with Veterinary Bills* 
http://www.petloversonline.co.uk/financial.htm 
"Most of us can cope with the financial commitment involved in the day to day care of our pets. However, how many of us come out in a cold sweat when our pet is ill or injured and we know we have to take it to the vet? Most of us are fortunate enough to be able to afford it but, some of us who love our animals dearly cannot. Unfortunately we do not have a PDSA or a RSPCA Centre within our area, but there are a few charities who may be able to help." 

*AAHA Helping Pets Fund*
*Animal Care and Welfare, Inc.* (Pittsburg, PA)
*Canine Cancer Awareness*


*Dougal's Fund, Inc.*
Organized exclusively for charitable purposes to provide funds for medical care of pets, mainly small, short legged terriers such as Scotties, Westies, Cairns, Norwich, Norfolk, etc., in alleviation of the pet’s pain and suffering when financial need has been demonstrated. Dougal's normally determines financial need as that instance where professional medical care will not be provided due to the inability of the pet's guardian/s to pay for the services​

http://www.entirelypets.com/petalert.html fireman alert to save pet stickers​ 
This is a good idea on the face of it, but I've asked several firefighters if they look for the stickers. The answer was no they didn't and didn't know they existed for pets. They said that there is usually so much going on when they arrive at a fire and that if the house is engulfed the smoke is so black they wouldn't be able to find a crate any way. I actually asked what their advice would be about crating or not crating in case of an emergency and the consensus was not to crate - the pet would then at least have a chance to escape on its own. ​ 
They said the ideal would be a doggie door that exited into a fenced in yard or other enclosure and that the dog would be trained when the fire alarm went off they needed to exit the house via the doggie door and stay out and at the end of the enclosure or yard.​


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The guardian said:


> That would be aewsome!:chili:
> 
> Fort Wayne, Indiana


Gee you're a little over an hour from me. I posted some info I found in 2011,hope it's current...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

HA! .....I bet you'll fall in love and keep her. :wub: Maltese are irresistable, you know...


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

One of my good friends has in-laws in the Ft. Wayne, IN area, so if all else fails, I would be willing to help transport this little cutie to rescue... and I believe there are other SM members in the IN/OH/IL area... that is, unless you've already fallen in love with her!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Is this the same little girl I spoke to Cary about this afternoon?? I did contact one of our fosters to contact, if so. Hope it all works out for this girl and thanks so much for helping her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I help Mary with Northcentral Matese Rescue ,for transports in this area. PM me and I can give you Mary Palmer's number...if needed. I have her email too. Mary is having foot surgery soon, so please contact her when you can.


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for stopping and picking her up I am sure that you saved her life. I am not sure where you are located, however you could contact Mary Palmer with NorthCentral Maltese Rescue, I am sure that she could either help you or point you in the proper direction. WWW.northcentralmalteserescue.com


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry, asking for donations is not allowed unless it is for a recognized rescue organization. 

To the OP: you have received a lot of information about excellent rescue organizations - please reach out to Northcentral or AMAR for assistance if you are not able to keep this baby yourself.

Im going to close this thread because of the request for donations but will leave it visible; hopefully the OP will take advantage of the resources listed here.


----------

